# PJ not Digging his new Digs..



## PJsMom (Nov 20, 2010)

is this usually the case? i went from a sterlite to a new C&C cage, but i dont think he likes it much. he just stays balled up outside of his little house. he slept in it at night( his house), didnt wheel (cause he doesnt like his new wheel either...it's a 12' comfort wheel) he ate and drank..pooped a bit..but didnt explore. 

is this normal? :?


----------



## jdlover90 (Jun 14, 2010)

PJsMom said:


> is this usually the case? i went from a sterlite to a new C&C cage, but i dont think he likes it much. he just stays balled up outside of his little house. he slept in it at night( his house), didnt wheel (cause he doesnt like his new wheel either...it's a 12' comfort wheel) he ate and drank..pooped a bit..but didnt explore.
> 
> is this normal? :?


Maybe it'll just take some time for him to get used to it. Quilly flips out if I move anything in his cage around, and at night he will rampage and dump water everywhere from his drinking bowl. So maybe PJ just isn't used to his surroundings yet?


----------



## Puffers315 (Apr 19, 2010)

Yeah I'd just give him some time, if you changed both the cage and the wheel, he's probably just a little upset, like jdlover said, some hogs are just crazy about any kind of change to their personal world, others don't care. I know Loki had issues going from his steralite bins to the Ferret nation when I first got him, was both a new cage and he went from wood bedding to fleece in the same day, but he got over it.


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

Snarf seems to roll with many changes but NOT if I put the 'wrong' hedgie bad in for him (and his criteria seems to change day to day). He immediately crawls into the bag and huffs, hisses, jumps like crazy (he raises the bag about an inch off the floor), runs out, stares and hisses at me, then rerturns to the bag and repeats the behavior. He'll finally calm down and snuggle in, then gives a final huff - to get the last word in, I s'pose. :roll:


----------

